# Raws n more is a fucking CONMAN...



## Rednack (Oct 14, 2011)

looks like old lieing ass RAWS is at it again with bulldogz...he was  suppose to answer a email from him 5 days ago and does nothing but dodge  him because he sent bulldogz the wrong shit and don't want to make it  right...told you boys and girls, this fucking RAWS charactor is a  fucking conman...


----------



## SFW (Oct 14, 2011)

Parsafil or GTFO!


----------



## Db52280 (Oct 14, 2011)

Rednack said:


> looks like old lieing ass RAWS is at it again with bulldogz...he was suppose to answer a email from him 5 days ago and does nothing but dodge him because he sent bulldogz the wrong shit and don't want to make it right...told you boys and girls, this fucking RAWS charactor is a fucking conman...


 
Why is this your problem and why are you involved? bulldogz needs to handle it himself. To me this post is just starting crap


----------



## TonyMack (Oct 14, 2011)

Dude, I hear you, but seriously if you feel this way it's time to move on. Think about it, if all goes well he's going to send you something you're going to inject... well into your very important DVD player. It's not like you can drive down to the store and buy this stuff, and even if you could you would probably be advised not to piss off the people giving to you. And I've never known a situation to improve after someone publicly calls someone a liar and a cheat, have you?


----------



## Rednack (Oct 14, 2011)

so if your boy raws wont even answer a email he said he answered for five days in a row you fuckwits really think he's gonna make his mistake right for my boy bulldogz..

and for you db52280, unless you're a raws nic-switch go fuck yourself flat shovel...


people have a right to know what goes on behind the scene...


----------



## Db52280 (Oct 14, 2011)

Rednack,

I understand what you are saying about people have a right to know what goes on behind the scenes, but let bulldogz deal with it. Your like that nosey neighbor that sticks there nose in everyone elses business. So butt out at let bulldogz deal with his shit.


----------



## Rednack (Oct 14, 2011)

you must be one of his YES  boys who gets on there blowing smoke up his ass talking about him being god and speedy ta's..we don't need any hoop jumpers in here boy...if a man is gonna run a legit business, he needs to start acting legit..


----------



## TonyMack (Oct 14, 2011)

Rednack said:


> so if your boy raws wont even answer a email he said he answered for five days in a row you fuckwits really think he's gonna make his mistake right for my boy bulldogz..
> 
> and for you db52280, unless you're a raws nic-switch go fuck yourself flat shovel...
> 
> ...



First, Raws is not "my boy". I've never communicated with him or bought anything from him, but I do have a very clear understanding of the reality of this situation. Buying this stuff is not an easy proposition for the consumer. There's a lot of guys who sell bunk stuff and rip people off. I've even heard of suppliers threatening to turn names and address over to... well lets just say people you don't want having this info. 

So I've heard raws quality is awesome and being domestic there's a lot of demand. So if I was in his shoes and someone pissed me off, well I'd say fuck em, there pages and pages of other orders to fill. Now lets say a company like Duncan Donuts or Walmart delivered poor customer service, that's another story, but in this case you should try to keep a cool head, work it out in private and be patient. Seems counterproductive to piss him off, call him a liar and cheat and shit like that.


----------



## DecaConstruction (Oct 14, 2011)

Db52280 said:


> Rednack,
> 
> I understand what you are saying about people have a right to know what goes on behind the scenes, but let bulldogz deal with it. Your like that nosey neighbor that sticks there nose in everyone elses business. So butt out at let bulldogz deal with his shit.


 


I have to agree.....unless ur in the same boat as bulldogz, I'd stay out of it.  U seem real fired up about it.....


----------



## Rednack (Oct 14, 2011)

TonyMack said:


> First, Raws is not "my boy". I've never communicated with him or bought anything from him, but I do have a very clear understanding of the reality of this situation. Buying this stuff is not an easy proposition for the consumer. There's a lot of guys who sell bunk stuff and rip people off. I've even heard of suppliers threatening to turn names and address over to... well lets just say people you don't want having this info.
> 
> So I've heard raws quality is awesome and being domestic there's a lot of demand. So if I was in his shoes and someone pissed me off, well I'd say fuck em, there pages and pages of other orders to fill. Now lets say a company like Duncan Donuts or Walmart delivered poor customer service, that's another story, but in this case you should try to keep a cool head, work it out in private and be patient. Seems counterproductive to piss him off, call him a liar and cheat and shit like that.


you really are retarded...no pun intended...all im saying is if raws tells someone he's answered their email for 5 days and the customer aint heard shit from them, the supplier is telling a fucking lie...fuck the dvd's and ta's moron..pay the fuck attention..


----------



## SFW (Oct 14, 2011)

Even if Raws came through with quality gears, you guys wouldnt grow or even look like you lift. FYI, Steroids arent a replacement for your shitty genes and poor diets.


----------



## Saney (Oct 14, 2011)

SFW said:


> Even if Raws came through with quality gears, you guys wouldnt grow or even look like you lift. FYI, Steroids arent a replacement for your shitty genes and poor diets.



I hate the TRUTH!

This is so depressing that I may attempt suicide via Drowning in Canola Oil


----------



## Rednack (Oct 14, 2011)

SFW said:


> Even if Raws came through with quality gears, you guys wouldnt grow or even look like you lift. FYI, Steroids arent a replacement for your shitty genes and poor diets.


you tell them big daddy...that's why i look like a gorilla with a beer belly...


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 14, 2011)

SFW said:


> Even if Raws came through with quality gears, you guys wouldnt grow or even look like you lift. FYI, Steroids arent a replacement for your shitty genes and poor diets.


----------



## TonyMack (Oct 14, 2011)

Rednack said:


> you really are retarded...no pun intended...all im saying is if raws tells someone he's answered their email for 5 days and the customer aint heard shit from them, the supplier is telling a fucking lie...fuck the dvd's and ta's moron..pay the fuck attention..



Thanks for clearing that up, in that case this thread will probably yield positive results. Fucking dumbass


----------



## Rednack (Oct 14, 2011)

TonyMack said:


> Thanks for clearing that up, in that case this thread will probably yield positive results. Fucking dumbass





> looks like old lieing ass RAWS is at it again with bulldogz...he was   suppose to answer a email from him 5 days ago and does nothing but dodge   him


----------



## independent (Oct 14, 2011)

Rednack said:


> so if your boy raws wont even answer a email he said he answered for five days in a row you fuckwits really think he's gonna make his mistake right for my boy bulldogz..
> 
> and for you db52280, unless you're a raws nic-switch go fuck yourself flat shovel...
> 
> ...



I guess youve never delt with a drug dealer. Youre a moron.


----------



## Saney (Oct 14, 2011)

Who's a Drug Dealer?


----------



## Rednack (Oct 14, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> I guess youve never delt with a drug dealer. Youre a moron.


UMMMM....I thought we were talking about DvD's you dickless wonder...


----------



## Db52280 (Oct 14, 2011)

I can't wait until I grow up and become a complaining internet tough guy who sticks his nose in everybody else junk..


----------



## independent (Oct 14, 2011)

Rednack said:


> UMMMM....I thought we were talking about DvD's you dickless wonder...



Dvd's, steroids same shit. Really think I give a fuck about your stupid code words?


----------



## independent (Oct 14, 2011)

Saney said:


> Who's a Drug Dealer?



I am, what do you need. I have some psychiatric meds for redcock.


----------



## CellarDoor (Oct 14, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> Dvd's, steroids same shit. Really think I give a fuck about your stupid code words?



WHAT?! That was a code word?  People on this forum actually use steroids? 


I just don't believe for a minute that one of you jacked muther fuckers with pecks bigger then my D cup tits would EVER touch steroids.  That's inconceivable!


----------



## SFW (Oct 14, 2011)

^ i wanna lick your mexican asshole!


----------



## Saney (Oct 14, 2011)

SFW said:


> ^ i wanna lick your mexican asshole!



x 2


----------



## Rednack (Oct 14, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> Dvd's, steroids same shit. Really think I give a fuck about your stupid code words?


You must pencil dick, you're responding...


----------



## CellarDoor (Oct 14, 2011)

SFW said:


> ^ i wanna lick your mexican asshole!



My half-mex asshole tastes like brazilian cherries.  And I would probably let you, but you're in a different state.


----------



## CellarDoor (Oct 14, 2011)

Saney said:


> x 2



I don't even like you right now.  My feelings are hurt you haven't texed me.....



Fucker.


----------



## Rednack (Oct 14, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> My half-mex asshole tastes like brazilian cherries.  And I would probably let you, but you're in a different state.


last thing old grandma here needs is someone trying to knock the hat off the little man in her boat with a rock hard tongue, eyes rolling back in her head and legs shaking like she just inherited turrets...i don't think her heart could stand up to such a small feat...


----------



## Noheawaiian (Oct 14, 2011)

Hmm, another sponsor bashing thread.....
This one's not even entertaining, though


----------



## Rednack (Oct 14, 2011)

Noheawaiian said:


> Hmm, another sponsor bashing thread.....
> This one's not even entertaining, though


take your midget ass self back over yonder and shove it up raws peehole then...maybe he can send you a couple more dvds so you can shit him out of...


----------



## Vibrant (Oct 14, 2011)

Redneck is a fucking moron that can't get his baby pecker up when he wants to fuck his boy. Raws already banned him from posting in his section because all he posts is bullshit.


----------



## CellarDoor (Oct 14, 2011)

Rednack said:


> last thing old grandma here needs is someone trying to knock the hat off the little man in her boat with a rock hard tongue, eyes rolling back in her head and legs shaking like she just inherited turrets...i don't think her heart could stand up to such a small feat...


Lolz did I say something to get your panties in a twist?


----------



## Rednack (Oct 14, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Lolz did I say something to get your panties in a twist?


im a sucker for  brazilian cherries...


----------



## CellarDoor (Oct 14, 2011)

Rednack said:


> im a sucker for  brazilian cherries...



So you say, but didn't you just call me a granny?


----------



## Rednack (Oct 14, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> So you say, but didn't you just call me a granny?


fruits not ripe til it falls off the vine...


----------



## CellarDoor (Oct 14, 2011)

Rednack said:


> fruits not ripe til it falls off the vine...



Uh, yea, fuck you, you impotent bitch.


----------



## Rednack (Oct 14, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Uh, yea, fuck you, you impotent bitch.


you must not know shit about fine wine then...it was a compliment..


----------



## heavyiron (Oct 15, 2011)

Thank God I'm a mod. Raws sends me all his finest oils....You guys get his crashed gear...


----------



## azza1971 (Oct 15, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> Thank God I'm a mod. Raws sends me all his finest oils....You guys get his crashed gear...



hook me up bro??????...


----------



## Retlaw (Oct 15, 2011)

SFW said:


> Even if Raws came through with quality gears, you guys wouldnt grow or even look like you lift. FYI, Steroids arent a replacement for your shitty genes and poor diets.



 He he.....  your killing me, If I was Me Raws Id fucking go get laid and wasted with this jerkoffs money for posting shit like this. You bash him and want a email How about a fucking smack in the head??


----------



## Tulip (Oct 15, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> Thank God I'm a mod. Raws sends me all his finest oils....You guys get his crashed gear...


I'm just glad you banned that rednack fucker from IM all together for bashing raws, he was starting to get on my nerves.

so much for freedom of speech eh?


----------



## Retlaw (Oct 15, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> Thank God I'm a mod. Raws sends me all his finest oils....You guys get his crashed gear...



Lol, I used this cat also,  in my book !  This redneck guy needs to spend the nite with me in my jail cell, next time I break my x cunt restraining order ! 

<< (Redneck)  ..  HELP !  OUCH ! OOOH !


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 15, 2011)

Tulip said:


> I'm just glad you banned that rednack fucker from IM all together for bashing raws, he was starting to get on my nerves.
> 
> so much for freedom of speech eh?



He ain't banned, just busy sucking my cock.


----------



## heavyiron (Oct 15, 2011)

Tulip said:


> I'm just glad you banned that rednack fucker from IM all together for bashing raws, he was starting to get on my nerves.
> 
> so much for freedom of speech eh?


Fuck off Rednack gimmick


----------



## rocco0218 (Oct 15, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> I don't even like you right now. My feelings are hurt you haven't texed me.....
> 
> 
> 
> Fucker.


 
I will text you little baby...


----------



## rocco0218 (Oct 15, 2011)

Retlaw said:


> Lol, I used this cat also,  in my book ! This redneck guy needs to spend the nite with me in my jail cell, next time I break my x cunt restraining order !
> 
> << (Redneck) .. HELP ! OUCH ! OOOH !


 
Get him Retlaw!!


----------



## Aries1 (Oct 15, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> WHAT?! That was a code word?  People on this forum actually use steroids?
> 
> 
> I just don't believe for a minute that one of you jacked muther fuckers with pecks bigger then my D cup tits would EVER touch steroids.  That's inconceivable!


Your tits...let's have a look at 'em.


----------



## independent (Oct 15, 2011)

Didnt this thread disappear and now its back?


----------



## Aries1 (Oct 15, 2011)

Noheawaiian said:


> Hmm, another sponsor bashing thread.....
> This one's not even entertaining, though


Shut the fuck up.


----------



## Aries1 (Oct 15, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> Fuck off Rednack gimmick


Smooches sponsor's assholes^^^


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 15, 2011)

azza1971 said:


> hook me up bro??????...


 serious....do you even work out? have you ever even touched a weight?


saw you talking shit on md by the way.....all the little birds chirpin loud while im away


----------



## Aries1 (Oct 15, 2011)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> serious....do you even work out? have you ever even touched a weight?
> 
> 
> saw you talking shit on md by the way.....all the little birds chirpin loud while im away


Hello, dear...


----------



## naturalplayer (Oct 15, 2011)

Here has been MY experience so far.  I will let YOU be the judge:

_"Lucky you. I have never received anything extra so far and I have had orders take 4 weeks and 7 weeks...[/QUOTE

How many threads are you gonna post in this same thing. We all know this NP, you are shipped as well so you can relax. Be happy for the OP, you have hijacked countless threads with this same post."_

REALLY BRO???? I haven't started ONE FUCKING THREAD saying how you have been telling me my shit shipped for the past GOING ON 8 WEEKS... I have kept is cool, emailed... delt with not getting replies for several days... I think I have earned the right to post a time or two... I even bumped you when you told me to after my order took 4 weeks... come on... 


That's all I have to say about that...


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 15, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> Hello, dear...


 its sweet that i am missed



love/hate= me an md


----------



## Aries1 (Oct 15, 2011)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> its sweet that i am missed
> 
> 
> 
> love/hate= me an md


Hold your emotions in...


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## naturalplayer (Oct 15, 2011)

Is that coffee of Koolaid?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 15, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> Hold your emotions in...


 well since i jave been off md i scored a free cycle here so ......im not too sad about it...i miss kro faggot the most...an entertaining guy to say the least


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## naturalplayer (Oct 15, 2011)

Don't worry about it bro.  You're "g2g".  







Rednack said:


> looks like old lieing ass RAWS is at it again with bulldogz...he was suppose to answer a email from him 5 days ago and does nothing but dodge him because he sent bulldogz the wrong shit and don't want to make it right...told you boys and girls, this fucking RAWS charactor is a fucking conman...


----------



## rocco0218 (Oct 15, 2011)

Rednack said:


> looks like old lieing ass RAWS is at it again with bulldogz...he was suppose to answer a email from him 5 days ago and does nothing but dodge him because he sent bulldogz the wrong shit and don't want to make it right...told you boys and girls, this fucking RAWS charactor is a fucking conman...


 

His operation doesn't run as efficiently as we would like. But a *conman or* *scammer*...*no fucking way bro!!!*  Look, I have waited just as long as anybody else, but I have always gotten my shit from him eventually.
Hang tight...I don't think accusing him of this is going to help matters for you or your boy. Just some advice...


----------



## bulldogz (Oct 16, 2011)

3 pages already and I wasn't even invited...?


----------



## Killermonkey (Oct 16, 2011)

Nope, raws is the man. You get what you give! You treat him like an asshole, you will get the same in return. Be cool


----------



## Killermonkey (Oct 16, 2011)

... Let bulldog handle it.


----------



## bulldogz (Oct 16, 2011)

^^ I treated him with nothing but repect and I was patient until he lied to me and now he's ignoring me after he said he would straighten out my issue..shit he ignored me from the first email I sent him even after he told me himself to send him an email...still have not heard from him from my first email which was a week ago...and this was just to discuss the issue...

So now fuck it...I am gonna talk shit about him...


----------



## Killermonkey (Oct 16, 2011)

I can see why you're raging, that would piss me off too. wtf?


----------



## Tulip (Oct 16, 2011)

bulldogz said:


> ^^ I treated him with nothing but repect and I was patient until he lied to me and now he's ignoring me after he said he would straighten out my issue..shit he ignored me from the first email I sent him even after he told me himself to send him an email...still have not heard from him from my first email which was a week ago...and this was just to discuss the issue...
> 
> So now fuck it...I am gonna talk shit about him...


tread lighty my friend, he's got heavyiron up his arse and will bann you on the for bashing his lover...


----------



## ecot3c inside (Oct 16, 2011)

if i was raws I would splooge in a few vials and send them to redneck as orals..


----------



## bulldogz (Oct 16, 2011)

Killermonkey said:


> I can see why you're raging, that would piss me off too. wtf?


 
I sent him another email 2 days ago...just to ask if he can reply...we'll see...but not holding my breath...



Tulip said:


> tread lighty my friend, he's got heavyiron up his arse and will bann you on the for bashing his lover...


 
LOL..bro, if I get banned for warning people how this guy does business, then so be it...plus I'm not the only one with an issue with this dude...

Seems like you have to keep mum about some sponsors around here and not let the truth out..


----------



## Killermonkey (Oct 16, 2011)

666 posts^^^^


----------



## Killermonkey (Oct 16, 2011)

He said he woould be busy this weekend, keep trying though all means


----------



## independent (Oct 16, 2011)

Maybe order from Naps next time.


----------



## dirtwarrior (Oct 16, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> My half-mex asshole tastes like brazilian cherries.  And I would probably let you, but you're in a different state.


I would crawl through 2 miles of broken glass and barb wire to lick it


----------



## heavyiron (Oct 16, 2011)

Tulip said:


> tread lighty my friend, he's got heavyiron up his arse and will bann you on the for bashing his lover...


Fuck off gimmick


----------



## chris42393 (Oct 16, 2011)

Rednack said:


> looks like old lieing ass RAWS is at it again with bulldogz...he was  suppose to answer a email from him 5 days ago and does nothing but dodge  him because he sent bulldogz the wrong shit and don't want to make it  right...told you boys and girls, this fucking RAWS charactor is a  fucking conman...


well i appreciate the heads up! i was about to make an order.


----------



## anxious1 (Oct 16, 2011)

Rednack said:


> you tell them big daddy...that's why i look like a gorilla with a beer belly...




That's because your beer belly is full of bulldogz cum bro


----------



## bulldogz (Oct 16, 2011)

chris42393 said:


> well i appreciate the heads up! i was about to make an order.


 
Glad this thread helped bro!



anxious1 said:


> That's because your beer belly is full of bulldogz cum bro


 
Nothing wrong with that..


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 16, 2011)

Tulip said:


> tread lighty my friend, he's got heavyiron up his arse and will bann you on the for bashing his lover...


 I guess it pays to be up heavys ass


----------



## dirtwarrior (Oct 16, 2011)

Guys just chill. Raws will make it right


----------



## independent (Oct 16, 2011)

dirtwarrior said:


> Guys just chill. Raws will make it right



This^^^  

I really dont understand why raws doesnt go private.


----------



## Vibrant (Oct 16, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> This^^^
> 
> I really dont understand why raws doesnt go private.



Because he's a cool dude but douches like redneck make him look bad.  redneck was already banned from posting in his section for posting lies and starting shit with other members.


----------



## bulldogz (Oct 16, 2011)

Maybe private is the way to go for this cat... :thinking;


----------



## ZECH (Oct 16, 2011)

I haven't had the opportunity to try his stuff, but damn, even with this being AG, this is piss poor form to call him out like this. There are better ways to handle this


----------



## secdrl (Oct 16, 2011)

ZECH said:


> I haven't had the opportunity to try his stuff, but damn, even with this being AG, this is piss poor form to call him out like this. There are better ways to handle this


----------



## bulldogz (Oct 16, 2011)

ZECH said:


> I haven't had the opportunity to try his stuff, but damn, even with this being AG, this is piss poor form to call him out like this. There are better ways to handle this


 
Believe me bro, he deserve it...why do you think he's havin a fire sale right now after he just had a sale this past wk and another last wk...


----------



## naturalplayer (Oct 16, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> This^^^
> 
> I really dont understand why raws doesnt go private.


 

I said that raws should go private a while ago when people started posting stupid shit about tracking and dates and all that... someone even pm'ed another member his order and address( I won't mention names here).  My order has been out 7 weeks, I now know I am getting it soon, but if he was private the volume wouldn't have caused the slow t/a.  I think he grew too fast.


----------



## naturalplayer (Oct 16, 2011)

^ I should add that Raws' products are solid, but I think I will try Parsifal for my winter bulker.  I have read good things other places, my emails/pm's have been answered within an HOUR and the t/a looks great.  I would like to see some higher dosed test, deca, and eq, but I can deal with it.


----------



## independent (Oct 17, 2011)

naturalplayer said:


> I said that raws should go private a while ago when people started posting stupid shit about tracking and dates and all that... someone even pm'ed another member his order and address( I won't mention names here).  My order has been out 7 weeks, I now know I am getting it soon, but if he was private the volume wouldn't have caused the slow t/a.  I think he grew too fast.



At least raws seems to make things right by giving out freebies.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Oct 17, 2011)

^^^This


----------



## bulldogz (Oct 17, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> At least raws seems to make things right by giving out freebies.


 
It's cuz he fucks shit up a lot...!!


----------



## independent (Oct 17, 2011)

bulldogz said:


> It's cuz he fucks shit up a lot...!!



And you benefit.


----------



## bulldogz (Oct 17, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> And you benefit.


 
Maybe others have, but I haven't benefit from shit bro....believe that!


----------



## dirtwarrior (Oct 17, 2011)

someone please close this thread


----------



## parsifal09 (Oct 17, 2011)

lolllllllll


ill be posting up here real  soon if  My situation doesn't get resolved asap

pars



bulldogz said:


> Maybe others have, but I haven't benefit from shit bro....believe that!


----------



## bulldogz (Oct 17, 2011)

parsifal09 said:


> lolllllllll
> 
> 
> ill be posting up here real soon if My situation doesn't get resolved asap
> ...


 
The man himself.. 

I guess we will all see what the real deal is with this clown...!!


----------



## dirtwarrior (Oct 17, 2011)

I have been waiting for an order for a long, long, long time. I see no need to go Raws bashing


----------



## bulldogz (Oct 17, 2011)

dirtwarrior said:


> I have been waiting for an order for a long, long, long time. I see no need to go Raws bashing


 
Why....you don't want to talking shit about raws in fear that you might not see your shit if you do bro?


----------



## dirtwarrior (Oct 17, 2011)

Nope
It is not right. I will keep it private


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Oct 17, 2011)

Lol the dudes obviously got more orders than he can fill and getting help is not as easy as putting an add in the paper for part time help...  Bottom line is iron magazine has a shit ton of roiders and they seem to blow up suppliers all at once.   Anyone remember z had to quit taking orders a while back?  Naps is back logged also. Just wait or order more from some one else.


----------



## bulldogz (Oct 17, 2011)

dirtwarrior said:


> Nope
> It is not right. I will keep it private


 
That's why you have been wait for a long, long, long time..


----------



## naturalplayer (Oct 17, 2011)

I was tracking my pack and excited to see it was delivered today... 1300miles away.  He gave me someone elses tracking info!!  After 7+ weeks I don't think mine has even been shipped yet!!!!!!   I'm g2g though... at least that's what I have been told...  


How long have you been waiting DW?


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## parsifal09 (Oct 17, 2011)

lollllllll!!!!!!!!!!


I'm not laughing at you bro,just not surprised


pars




naturalplayer said:


> I was tracking my pack and excited to see it was delivered today... 1300miles away.  He gave me someone elses tracking info!!  After 7+ weeks I don't think mine has even been shipped yet!!!!!!   I'm g2g though... at least that's what I have been told...
> 
> 
> How long have you been waiting DW?


----------



## bulldogz (Oct 17, 2011)

naturalplayer said:


> I was tracking my pack and excited to see *it was delivered today... 1300miles away*. He gave me someone elses tracking info!! After 7+ weeks I don't think mine has even been shipped yet!!!!!! I'm g2g though... at least that's what I have been told...
> 
> 
> How long have you been waiting DW?


 
That's some funny shit...

I guess someone got something atleast


----------



## ryisfly (Oct 17, 2011)

well, it wasn't me :-/

the wait continues, at least I got a response today


----------



## Retlaw (Oct 17, 2011)

RAWS SUCKS !  This dude's a fucking bullshitting asshole in my book !   I am now pissed and venting !


----------



## naturalplayer (Oct 17, 2011)

I told him to WU my money your way so I can just get my order from you...








parsifal09 said:


> lollllllll!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> I'm not laughing at you bro,just not surprised
> ...


----------



## naturalplayer (Oct 17, 2011)

naturalplayer said:


> I told him to WU my money your way so I can just get my order from you...


 



 I didn't really, but it would be a good idea...   as soon as I have some cash I will be placing an order... When can I shoot that email over?


----------



## naturalplayer (Oct 17, 2011)

dirtwarrior said:


> I have been waiting for an order for a long, long, long time. I see no need to go Raws bashing


 
Did you order the TE 350?  Just so you know he doesn't make that anymore...


----------



## Saney (Oct 17, 2011)

naturalplayer said:


> Did you order the TE 350?  Just so you know he doesn't make that anymore...



Does he make anything?


----------



## parsifal09 (Oct 17, 2011)

yeah,

I think he makes fortune cookies?


pars






Saney said:


> Does he make anything?


----------



## CellarDoor (Oct 17, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> Your tits...let's have a look at 'em.



Everyone that I want to see my tits has.  Guess you weren't on that list.


----------



## Rednack (Oct 17, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Everyone that I want to see my tits has.  Guess you weren't on that list.


what's the matter, having problems getting your tits out of your front pockets?


----------



## ryisfly (Oct 17, 2011)

naturalplayer said:


> Did you order the TE 350?  Just so you know he doesn't make that anymore...



yeah I'm wondering how exactly I'm supposed to get what I paid for when he hasn't even had it for WEEKS


----------



## bulldogz (Oct 17, 2011)

Saney said:


> Does he make anything?


 


parsifal09 said:


> yeah,
> 
> I think he makes fortune cookies?
> 
> ...


 
I like these guys right here....finally some peoples speak up about this fucker...

Where are all the cock loving fags that are on raws dick now..?!


----------



## blergs. (Oct 17, 2011)

look here: http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/raws-n-more/145354-internet-problem.html


----------



## independent (Oct 17, 2011)

bulldogz said:


> I like these guys right here....finally some peoples speak up about this fucker...
> 
> Where are all the cock loving fags that are on raws dick now..?!



I just spoke with raws and he said youre gtg.


----------



## OnPoint88 (Oct 17, 2011)

Tulip said:


> tread lighty my friend, he's got heavyiron up his arse and will bann you on the for bashing his lover...


Isn't that what happened to Justinbro? Looks like he tried to warn everyone http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anything-goes/140075-things-you-hate-4.html
Seems like a lot of threads have been deleted that he refers to also. Mex is the only way I go on dom!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 17, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> I just spoke with raws and he said youre gtg.


 
Wait don't tell us just 2 more weeks


----------



## Killermonkey (Oct 17, 2011)

Guys, just go through another supplier until you get your shit settled. It sucks, I know all about it. But the only remedy is to get some gear by any means in the meanwhile. 

Example, I got fucked by naps by an order late by six months and I used raws in the meantime. There is no reason for y'all to create shit when you know it will be fixed in the end. It takes time


----------



## dirtwarrior (Oct 17, 2011)

How about me bigmoe


----------



## bulldogz (Oct 17, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> I just spoke with raws and he said youre gtg.


 
Sweet...thanks for the update bro...can't wait...!!!


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Oct 17, 2011)

RAWS can totally redeem himself by hooking me up with potent free gears...


----------



## Tulip (Oct 17, 2011)

I tried to tell all of you testosterone induced junkies not to be bashing Raws.

now old heavyirons gonna bust up in here in his man thong sportin his new raws n more tattoo right across the crack of his ass and bann the whole freakin lot of you.


chill mutherfuckers


----------



## naturalplayer (Oct 17, 2011)

bulldogz said:


> Sweet...thanks for the update bro...can't wait...!!!


 

Yep, TD soon!


----------



## naturalplayer (Oct 17, 2011)

By TD I mean Tren Dick... to the side of the face...   It's like a slap to the face, but worse...  That's what it feels like being told we're good when orders were either forgotten or just not sent out...


----------



## rocco0218 (Oct 17, 2011)

naturalplayer said:


> By TD I mean Tren Dick... to the side of the face... It's like a slap to the face, but worse... That's what it feels like being told we're good when orders were either forgotten or just not sent out...


 

That ^^^^^^is funny shit


----------



## independent (Oct 17, 2011)

Got my first pack from raws today.


----------



## azza1971 (Oct 17, 2011)

Prick


----------



## gym66 (Oct 17, 2011)

oh shit some pharma grade shit right there.  bioches


----------



## dirtwarrior (Oct 18, 2011)

Hope to get mine soon


----------



## CellarDoor (Oct 18, 2011)

Rednack said:


> what's the matter, having problems getting your tits out of your front pockets?



No, baby, they stand up on their own....



Unlike your dick.


----------



## dirtwarrior (Oct 18, 2011)

OK Raws did not rip anyone off. He may be unorganized but not a rip off.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Oct 18, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> No, baby, they stand up on their own....


----------



## parsifal09 (Oct 18, 2011)

Ok brothers

There were a lot of legitimate complaints posted on raws forum, some from me

He just deleted AGAIN EVERY NEGATIVE THREAD  

Prince who can see all deleted threads can verify this if anyone thinks i'm lying. Also,there were enough people that saw the threads to hide this deletion crap again

I have now had it with this guy. I'll be posting tonight in anything goes


I'm not holding back anything anymore. I'll be able to verify everything I say as well

I did not wanna do this, but this is out of control and i am more than pissed off right now

congrats to everyone that got their orders. 



Pars


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Oct 18, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> Got my first pack from raws today.



Bahahaha isn't that the same pic u posted in naps complaint thread. Your just fucking with people now.


----------



## independent (Oct 18, 2011)

skinnyguy180 said:


> Bahahaha isn't that the same pic u posted in naps complaint thread. Your just fucking with people now.



Actually he was so backed up he just ordered from wp because the int. is faster than his domestic.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Oct 18, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> Got my first pack from raws today.




Are those GMP approved gears?


----------



## independent (Oct 18, 2011)

Big Pimpin said:


> Are those GMP approved gears?


----------



## Big Pimpin (Oct 18, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


>


----------



## independent (Oct 18, 2011)

I hate to say it but we might be repping rednack.


----------



## bulldogz (Oct 18, 2011)

Told you raws is a fuckin clown..lol...!!


----------



## fsoe (Oct 18, 2011)

bulldogz said:


> Told you raws is a fuckin clown..lol...!!



I am sorry ... I will just sit and watch this situation...


----------



## bulldogz (Oct 18, 2011)

Waitin on pars to open the gates on this one my friend... 

Actually looks like he already did and I'm late for the party...lol..


----------



## ryisfly (Oct 18, 2011)

Wow.  The negative threads are deleted but the ones bashing us for complaining remain... awesome


----------



## Retlaw (Oct 18, 2011)

Dark Geared God said:


> Wait don't tell us just 2 more weeks




   I love u man !


----------



## Retlaw (Oct 18, 2011)

Killermonkey said:


> Guys, just go through another supplier until you get your shit settled. It sucks, I know all about it. But the only remedy is to get some gear by any means in the meanwhile.
> 
> Example, I got fucked by naps by an order late by six months and I used raws in the meantime. There is no reason for y'all to create shit when you know it will be fixed in the end. It takes time




Go fuck yourself !


----------



## Rednack (Oct 18, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> No, baby, they stand up on their own....


HaHa...The only way that'll ever happen is if you get talented enough to start walking around on your hands...


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 18, 2011)

Captn'stabbin said:


> RAWS can totally redeem himself by hooking me up with potent free gears...


 amen Brotha . i will sing his praises


----------



## CellarDoor (Oct 18, 2011)

Rednack said:


> HaHa...The only way that'll ever happen is if you get talented enough to start walking around on your hands...



Again, how will that help you with erectile dysfunction?


----------



## Rednack (Oct 18, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Again, how will that help you with erectile dysfunction?


popsicle sticks...Alot less strengent on the arms from doing hand stands all day..


----------



## CellarDoor (Oct 18, 2011)

Rednack said:


> popsicle sticks...Alot less strengent on the arms from doing hand stands all day..



Red.  This was a fail, now I'm getting bored with you.  Please try again.


----------



## OnPoint88 (Oct 18, 2011)

RNM


----------



## Rednack (Oct 18, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Red.  This was a fail, now I'm getting bored with you.  Please try again.


You mean more like you're getting disappointed cause in your mind you've already got your spurs attached to your boots and your cowgirl hat ready to test your skills on such a fine broncin buck of a stud bolt like myself...But deep down you know the low grade pace maker that keeps that thumping gizzard of yours that you call a heart could never keep up..


keep flopping around like a fish out of water tho...i'm sure someone will come along directly and feel sorry for ya..


----------



## Aries1 (Oct 18, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Everyone that I want to see my tits has.  Guess you weren't on that list.


We must rectify this at once.


----------



## RAWS n More (Oct 18, 2011)

this just in from redneck via pm



			
				Rednack said:
			
		

> if you weren't such a greedy mutherfucker you could make some real money...tren ace is kicking in btw...hugs and kisses, Red...


----------



## delcapone (Oct 19, 2011)

redknack, your the guy i seen on Chris Hansens to catch a predater, you went to that little boys house. you aint BIG !!!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 19, 2011)

RAWS n More said:


> this just in from redneck via pm



Gear merchant wars . . . love it!


----------



## CellarDoor (Oct 19, 2011)

Rednack said:


> You mean more like you're getting disappointed cause in your mind you've already got your spurs attached to your boots and your cowgirl hat ready to test your skills on such a fine broncin buck of a stud bolt like myself...But deep down you know the low grade pace maker that keeps that thumping gizzard of yours that you call a heart could never keep up..
> 
> 
> keep flopping around like a fish out of water tho...i'm sure someone will come along directly and feel sorry for ya..



I would sooner sit on Withoutrules' furry face before I would give you the time of day.  At least he entertains me.

And baby, the only boots I wear are these...







Now open your mouth bitch.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 19, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> Gear merchant wars . . . love it!


----------



## Rednack (Oct 19, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> I would sooner sit on Withoutrules' furry face before I would give you the time of day.  At least he entertains me.
> 
> And baby, the only boots I wear are these...
> 
> ...


So you're a necrophiliac hmm...Figures..Thanks for proving my point that you can't handle anything with a heartbeat..I'm sure if to talk sweet enough to withoutrules', he'll play dead for ya...


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 20, 2011)

Cellardoor is ALL woman, faggot


----------



## Big Pimpin (Oct 20, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> I would sooner sit on Withoutrules' furry face before I would give you the time of day.  At least he entertains me.
> 
> And baby, the only boots I wear are these...
> 
> ...


----------



## Rednack (Oct 21, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> Cellardoor is ALL faggot


Gotcha...


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 22, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> Cellardoor is ALL woman, faggot


 a woman withn a dick


----------



## murf23 (Oct 22, 2011)

OnPoint88 said:


> RNM


 


WOW , thnx for the link


----------



## naturalplayer (Oct 30, 2011)

Anyone getting email replies?


----------



## Rednack (Oct 30, 2011)

naturalplayer said:


> Anyone getting email replies?


That mutherfuckers long gone bro...


----------



## naturalplayer (Oct 30, 2011)

I am wondering why everyone who has touchdowns has 10 posts or less.  You would think they would have asked more questions or posted more before just ordering.


----------



## Rednack (Oct 30, 2011)

It's called Raws using fake usernames with fake e-mails..


----------



## naturalplayer (Oct 30, 2011)

That forum has had no activity all weekend.


----------



## naturalplayer (Oct 31, 2011)

no reply yet.........


----------



## yerg (Oct 31, 2011)

Saney said:


> I hate the TRUTH!
> 
> This is so depressing that I may attempt suicide via Drowning in Canola Oil


 I think cotton seed is cheaper and will do just as well...


----------



## bulldogz (Oct 31, 2011)

No fuckin reply from this cock sucker either....


----------



## RAWS no MORE (Oct 31, 2011)

Calm down my brothers.  You are all g2g.  Packs are out and should be having some TDs soon.  Get those TD threads up when they land.


----------



## CellarDoor (Oct 31, 2011)

Dark Geared God said:


> a woman withn a dick



It speaks


----------



## RAWS no MORE (Oct 31, 2011)

Raws just posted.  He needs to get the fact that he's done.


----------



## RAWS no MORE (Oct 31, 2011)

Fuck you Rednack.  You are the one who started this thread, so don't go negging me.


----------



## RAWS no MORE (Oct 31, 2011)

Raws has a new rep on IM people.  



			
				Rednack said:
			
		

> Hi, you have received -14151 reputation points from Rednack.
> Reputation was given for *this* post.
> 
> Comment:
> ...


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 31, 2011)

RAWS no MORE said:


> Raws has a new rep on IM people.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rednack (Nov 1, 2011)

All yall Raws cock riding bitches get ion your knees and worship your masters penis...


----------



## Rednack (Nov 11, 2011)

Bingo...newbs please read this thread...


----------



## RAWS no MORE (Nov 11, 2011)

weren't you the clown bragging about how awesome raws is just a few weeks ago and bitched me out for talking shit about him?


----------



## Rednack (Nov 11, 2011)

Post proof...


----------



## Rednack (Dec 2, 2011)

bump


----------



## Killermonkey (Dec 2, 2011)

Rednack said:


> Post proof...



I believe it, no proof necessary. 


Ps. Negged!


----------



## _LG_ (Dec 2, 2011)

Killermonkey said:


> I believe it, no proof necessary.
> 
> 
> Ps. Negged!



Yay


----------



## xMADxMACx (Dec 2, 2011)

All I gotta say is I love my source!


----------

